# TSLA Analyst Coverage - 2017 Q3



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

Seems like today is a good buy-in opportunity ^^


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Will Tesla Disrupt Long Haul Trucking?
The main pro-TSLA voice on SeekingAlpha, Randy Carlson, has come out with an article exploring how Tesla could make a seriously competitive electric semi truck. He presents an architecture that keeps all of the motors & batteries in the tractor, which allows companies to continue using standard, existing trailers, which would be key.

It's an interesting read. Randy is often wrong with his specific technology predictions, but he's just exploring what's possible using reasonable engineering guesses, not trying to perform exact predictions.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Last week I decided to cobble together extra cash and grab a few shares before any announcements, to help boost any down payment I when the 3 arrives.

So it fell with moronic outlook this week. OK, I'll buy more!


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Last week I decided to cobble together extra cash and grab a few shares before any announcements, to help boost any down payment I when the 3 arrives.
> 
> So it fell with moronic outlook this week. OK, I'll buy more!


Same here. But Nasdaq in general was performing badly the last week.


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

Just a reminder why We love TSLA and it's cause. This recent short in stocks and bad press is nothing the company hasn't seen before. It will come up


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

an analyst getting behind Tesla (and it's comparison to iPhone)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Making it to the Post, on SN1 day! 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...a-loses-crown-as-most-valuable-u-s-automaker/


----------



## EVfusion (Mar 10, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> an analyst getting behind Tesla (and it's comparison to iPhone)


Just to emphasise Munster's comment about the scope of Tesla (0:40 to 1:22), when SN1 rolled off the production line in Fremont Elon was 13,000 kms away in Adelaide, South Australia announcing Tesla would build the world's largest battery - 3 times larger than the previous largest. Backing his famous Twitter promise, he has contracted to deliver in 100 days or the battery is FREE.


----------



## Gary Moore (Apr 10, 2016)

samson said:


> Just a reminder why We love TSLA and it's cause. This recent short in stocks and bad press is nothing the company hasn't seen before. It will come up


"If you get up in the morning and think the future is going to be better, it is a bright day. Otherwise, it's not." - Elon Musk

Some people clearly got out of the wrong side of bed this week, but they were not people working at Tesla.


----------



## Panda (Apr 25, 2017)

It will take a year or so of Tesla 3 cars on the road for people to realise all the advantages it has for the themselves, businesses, society and the future. It is frustrating trying to explain the potential benefits of Tesla solar and EV to indifferent family and friends but the uncertainty about Tesla in the market at least allows me to buy a few more shares before they go ludicrous. My only regret is not getting an online share account and placing my reservation a year ago.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Let's take TSLA for a ride... better than Six Flags!! 
Good article, with a Canadian spin!

http://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/8C7A4BD4-65CB-11E7-916F-60ADD9D988C4


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887041527649771525
Not sure how I feel about James Murdoch....


----------



## Nwarddrfc (May 29, 2017)

Very bad choice many people in the UK hate him and his family. can see a lot of people being put off for his involvement alone.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

The TSLA tsunami has begun to rise. It's about time Elon Musk made positive comments about the stock price!

Does anyone here NOT believe that there's enough momentum to keep the stock going higher until Model 3 first deliveries on 7/28?


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm long on TSLA but still sure that there will be another significant drop after their earnings report (there always is ^^). But I actually think that September could be a bigger factor on their stock price related to the Semi presentation.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> The TSLA tsunami has begun to rise. It's about time Elon Musk made positive comments about the stock price!
> 
> Does anyone here NOT believe that there's enough momentum to keep the stock going higher until Model 3 first deliveries on 7/28?


I think the stock won't lift off for real till the first reports about the quality and production numbers of Model 3. I think many less well informed investors are still hesitant right now. 
If news is mixed it may take longer. 
But I do expect that Tesla shares eventually will reach Mars.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> I think the stock won't lift off for real till the first reports about the quality and production numbers of Model 3. I think many less well informed investors are still hesitant right now.
> If news is mixed it may take longer.
> But I do expect that Tesla shares eventually will reach Mars.


I'm aboard and buckled up. IGNITION!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> I think the stock won't lift off for real till the first reports about the quality and production numbers of Model 3. I think many less well informed investors are still hesitant right now.
> If news is mixed it may take longer.
> But I do expect that Tesla shares eventually will reach Mars.


I hope Motor Trend is invited back to do a very early review of a production unit. I think once the automotive media gets their hands on them and releases their impressive reviews, the world and investors will start waking up. Hopefully in the next few months.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

While the writer is not an analyst, rather some from academia, which makes his opinion more interesting I guess... I thought y'all might like this well founded message of optimism...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...17/07/21/why-i-remain-optimistic-about-tesla/


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> While the writer is not an analyst, rather some from academia, which makes his opinion more interesting I guess... I thought y'all might like this well founded message of optimism...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...17/07/21/why-i-remain-optimistic-about-tesla/


Love that article!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Chevy Bolt: Surviving The Tesla Model 3 Tsunami
Decent article from Forbes. But I loved this quote:
_Then again, maybe GM can ride the EV (and Model 3) wave and tap into the growing number of consumers interested in EVs *but who want the experience via a traditional dealer network*._​


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

garsh said:


> Chevy Bolt: Surviving The Tesla Model 3 Tsunami
> Decent article from Forbes. But I loved this quote:
> _Then again, maybe GM can ride the EV (and Model 3) wave and tap into the growing number of consumers interested in EVs *but who want the experience via a traditional dealer network*._​


Because getting screwed feels so good.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice article from The Detroit News.
Column: Tesla debacle will haunt state
Talks about how Michigan is business-unfriendly, and uses the Tesla saga as the prime example.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

An interesting article on Seeking Alpha.
Don't let the click-bait headline fool you - it's very pro-Tesla.
It's full of financial concepts that I don't completely understand, but the presented metrics look good for Tesla.

Will Tesla's Balance Sheet End Its Dreams?


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

garsh said:


> An interesting article on Seeking Alpha.
> Don't let the click-bait headline fool you - it's very pro-Tesla.
> It's full of financial concepts that I don't completely understand, but the presented metrics look good for Tesla.
> 
> Will Tesla's Balance Sheet End Its Dreams?


Can't read article without signing up, unfortunately.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> Can't read article without signing up, unfortunately.


I had no problem reading the article, and I didn't sign up. In summary, all the metrics look much better than other car manufacturers and he is therefore LONG on TSLA.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> Can't read article without signing up, unfortunately.


If you don't want to give them a real email address, let me introduce you to Spam Gourmet.
It lets you create a throw-away address that forwards to your real email address a set number of times before stopping.
Very useful when you are required to "confirm" your email address, but you don't want to continue to receive emails from them.

https://www.spamgourmet.com/


----------



## EVfusion (Mar 10, 2017)

garsh said:


> An interesting article on Seeking Alpha.
> Don't let the click-bait headline fool you - it's very pro-Tesla.
> It's full of financial concepts that I don't completely understand, but the presented metrics look good for Tesla.
> 
> Will Tesla's Balance Sheet End Its Dreams?


Thanks Garsh - an excellent article. Certainly puts in focus the short-term-ism of many of the Seeking Alpha shorts. 
I was unaware of how well placed Tesla is in terms of covering both long-term and short-term debt. They are well placed both in absolute terms and relative to other car manufacturers. The author points out the bottom line is how well Tesla can scale Model 3 production whilst maintaining a 20%+ gross profit margin.
We'll soon know the answer to car production. 
Gross margin information won't be known until 2H 2018. This will depend heavily on success in scaling battery production and reducing cost. The pointers are very promising.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bloomberg just posted a glowing article about the Model 3 and announcement:

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...odel-3-arrives-with-a-surprise-310-mile-range

Investors pay a lot more attention to these guys than car and tech reviewers, so hopefully there will be a favorable stock reaction soon.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Great article on Seeking Alpha.
Tesla: 2 Scenarios For Model 3 Production Hell
The money quote:
_"Tesla hasn't merely produced a competent BEV for $35,000 that gets better than 200 miles range. Tesla has created a great sports sedan. BMW and Audi should be shaking in their boots."_​


----------



## Limb Doc (Jun 21, 2017)

What the heck is going on with TSLA? I think the option for a battery with a 310 mile range was not highlighted enough (or has not received enough press).


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Limb Doc said:


> What the heck is going on with TSLA? I think the option for a battery with a 310 mile range was not highlighted enough (or has not received enough press).


Yeah, TSLA is in the dumper today. It is a short term emotional reaction by investors. It will come back strong once all the positive press hits the street.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I hate investors. I don't know why they always react like this. 
They will come clamoring back as soon as the production volume starts climbing.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think it's the shorts' last big manipulation to cut their losses. I'm not going to worry about it. I'm holding TSLA for the long-haul.


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

I also think that shorts will happen as longs as Tesla is not profitable. So these corrections will always be a part of the stock as long as Tesla is seen as a "not established" carmaker and it will take time and education for investors to realize that Tesla is NOT a carmaker but a company which happens to make cars.


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

ModFather said:


> Yeah, TSLA is in the dumper today. It is a short term emotional reaction by investors. It will come back strong once all the positive press hits the street.


This is pretty much normal market behavior. There is an old adage "buy on good rumor, sell on good news." People buy planning to sell after the news, so the stock drops.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

They are not investors. Investors are people who invest in the future success of the company. These people are speculators. They don't care if Tesla succeeds or not. Phutt!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Another great seekingalpha article, as the stock price skyrockets:
*Tesla: Shorts Are Covering*

_In short, many shorts have lost a lot of money in 2017, nearly $5 billion just in the year-to-date period as estimated by S3 Partners, a data analytics company._​


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

***With $9.03 bln worth of shares sold short, TSLA is the most shorted U.S. co, according to S3 Partners, a financial analytics firm. Wednesday's rally after the bell cost short sellers $286 mln on paper
*
I love it when the naysayers and nattering nabobs of negativity take it in the "shorts"!


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

ModFather is doing his happy dance today. I love it when a company buys a car for me!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Another great SeekingAlpha article.
I think the Bulls are taking over from the Bears over there.
*Tesla Is About To Beat Analyst Expectations*


----------



## Panda (Apr 25, 2017)

The myopic shorters are incapable of acknowledging any future earnings. The shares will grow and grow. Last chance to get in. I've only got 35 shares but good luck to all those who can buy more. I'll wave to you in your yacht... but I'll be waving from a T3


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Panda said:


> I'll wave to you in your yacht... but I'll be waving from a T3


I'm selling my yacht so I can purchase more TSLA. As I said, I love it when the company's stock buys the car for me!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

My OTHER (MHFC) wisely bought 29 shares of Tesla back when it was $147-.


----------



## Gary Moore (Apr 10, 2016)

Badback said:


> My OTHER (MHFC) wisely bought 29 shares of Tesla back when it was $147-.


Holy heart attacks, Batman! For a moment there, I thought in the alphabet soup that Haifa was playing the market and soccer simultaneously! I always get a kick out of things whenever my capital gain is 59% after a year.

Now, a moment of silence for those whose poorer shorts, who are turning a deeper blue.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@garsh , I think your assessment of which direction SA writers are going is correct, it is the 'long' way!! 

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4096206-tesla-become-worlds-dominant-automotive-company-2030


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Time to buy TSLA again?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895027477466275840


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Not so fast, @Michael Russo!

5 Principal Reasons Why I'm Still Short Tesla

They bailed out SCTY! Bad Elon!
Look at all that competition coming!! Two years will be here before you know it!
They're burning money! What do you mean, "expansion"?
People will eventually stop liking Tesla. Right?
I'm really hoping that this article convinces more people to drop Tesla, or I'm in big debt!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Not so fast, @Michael Russo!
> 
> 5 Principal Reasons Why I'm Still Short Tesla
> 
> ...


Well, we are not saying _*all*_ the a..holes are gone!!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Awesome comments by Jason Calacanis about the Model 3
"Drives like a Porsche at the price of a Prius"

Skip to about 60%:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895314145662324736


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Awesome comments by Jason Calacanis about the Model 3
> "Drives like a Porsche at the price of a Prius"
> 
> Skip to about 60%:
> ...


'Betting against Elon Musk is like betting against the future of humanity... it's an incredibly stupid thing to do...' 
I love this quote!!!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Awesome comments by Jason Calacanis about the Model 3
> "Drives like a Porsche at the price of a Prius"
> 
> Skip to about 60%:
> ...


Why do people in the media always try to diminish someones comments by talking over them rather than listening?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Badback said:


> Why do people in the media always try to diminish someones comments by talking over them rather than listening?


I think TV news is the next thing to fall the way of the newspaper. They think more screaming and arguing brings them more news, and sensationalizing and making up the stories. We need to go back to "just the facts" as well as conversing like a normal human.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Jack Rickard predicts TSLA to reach $950 a share within a few years. Hope he's right!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another great Bond success!
In addition to Elon, trust Ian Fleming would be happy! 

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1AR28M


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Even though I'm a Tesla supporter and Elon fanboy, I think the current stock price and this recent bond sale is the modern embodiment of "irrational exuberance".

Elon himself has said that the stock price is overvalued and that was before Tesla went over $300/share. People should imvest carefully and not follow the lemmings over the cliff.

Behold the Sheer Artistry of Tesla's Bond https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-08-11/tesla-bond-behold-its-sheer-artistry


----------



## 3Victoria (Jul 17, 2016)

[QUOTE="Brokedoc, post: 39727]
... Elon himself has said that the stock price is overvalued and that was before Tesla went over $300/share. People should imvest carefully and not follow the lemmings over the cliff. ...[/QUOTE]
EM said over-priced by conventional evaluation, but NOT when taking potential value into consideration. The cliff is not in sight.


----------



## Kbm3 (May 24, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Even though I'm a Tesla supporter and Elon fanboy, I think the current stock price and this recent bond sale is the modern embodiment of "irrational exuberance".
> 
> Elon himself has said that the stock price is overvalued and that was before Tesla went over $300/share. People should imvest carefully and not follow the lemmings over the cliff.
> 
> Behold the Sheer Artistry of Tesla's Bond https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-08-11/tesla-bond-behold-its-sheer-artistry


A stock is only overpriced if the present value of discounted future cash flows is less than the current valuation.

Tesla stands in a unique position to be able to disrupt multiple multi-trillion dollar industries. I think the stock is very undervalued. The current price is not even taking into account a successful model three launch. Never mind model Y, semi truck, Tesla car service, Tesla Energy, alien dreadnought manufacturing technology...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Morgan Stanley's Jonas is back... 

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/08/14...-if-everything-goes-right-morgan-stanley.html


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, this is a good one.

Tesla's Lifespan Cut Shorter

Basically, it postulates that there are huge battery advancements to be released in the near future, and that the Gigafactory will be rendered obsolete because of it.

Because... I guess... it would be impossible for Tesla to ever retool to produce a different type of battery. LOL

Again, a hit piece to help a short cover their position. Good luck with that.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

garsh said:


> Oh, this is a good one.
> 
> Tesla's Lifespan Cut Shorter
> 
> ...


Basically this idiot's lifespan has been cut short by his bad advice.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting & encouraging projections from rather bullish Guggenheim... Hope they got their estimates right!

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/teslas-cash-burn-likely-peaked-one-analyst-says-2017-08-15

@Badback , is this one ok for you...?


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Interesting & encouraging projections from rather bullish Guggenheim... Hope they got their estimates right!
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/teslas-cash-burn-likely-peaked-one-analyst-says-2017-08-15
> 
> @Badback , is this one ok for you...?


This one is more to my liking.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Badback said:


> This one is more to my liking.


I'll be sure to take that into consideration going forward!!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

IMHO, a bit of an intriguing connection between Elon's tweet about the potential danger of AI to world peace and the progress towards autonomous drive, yet the Street article provides interesting insights on the behavior of TSLA this year, as well and prospects going forward:

https://www.thestreet.com/story/142...fit-after-elon-musk-predicts-wwiii-chart.html


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Lots of attention on the Street on T≡SLA today!

The Semi effect on TSLA? Deutsche Bank analysis bullish on this!

https://www.thestreet.com/amp/story...la-could-have-a-serious-edge-in-trucking.html


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

from the owner of Model S VIN#1, now also a Model 3 owner:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906552482624561152


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Somebody at JP Morgan seems to be waking up...  (Love the cartoon, by the way!)

Courtesy of Evannex and Inside EVs:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906927908547186688


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I guess I'm not the only one who likes the looks of this... and I don't even own any TSLA shares!!


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> I guess I'm not the only one who likes the looks of this... and I don't even own any TSLA shares!!
> 
> View attachment 3223


Well it was down 3% on Friday so business as usual ^^.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Akilae said:


> Well it was down 3% on Friday so business as usual ^^.


LOL. Erases most of the dip since mid-August...


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> LOL. Erases most of the dip since mid-August...


To infinity and beyond?!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Tesla Inc (TSLA) Stock Billionaire Einhorn's Best (or Worst) Short?
I believe that is answered by the next article.

Shorting Tesla Inc (TSLA) Stock Is Still A Horrible Idea
Why yes, yes it is.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TSLA held pretty well today... then I ran into this good one:

https://investorplace.com/2017/09/tesla-inc-tsla-stock-shorting/

Made me think of this 1995 movie with Rene Russo, Danny DiVito & John Travolta which I thought was 'Kill Shorty' (...when in reality it is 'Get Shorty'... )


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> TSLA held pretty well today... then I ran into this good one:
> 
> https://investorplace.com/2017/09/tesla-inc-tsla-stock-shorting/
> 
> Made me think of this 1995 movie with Rene Russo, Danny DiVito & John Travolta which I thought was 'Kill Shorty' (...when in reality it is 'Get Shorty'... )


Hey, look at the post right before yours.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Hey, look at the post right before yours.


Oops, sorry, my friend... this is when you know it's time to call it a night... 
Even more so 'cause my lame movie reference did not help!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Teslarati's Matt D'Angelo reflecting on TSLA strong performance this week! To think we're back at almost record high levels, close to 90% than when the year began!! Doubling the YE16 level by December seems in the cards... 

http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-tsla-nears-time-high-nearly-10-week-amid-string-upbeat-news/


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

At what point do the shorters bail?

There must be some that are going to be in a very deep hole by now?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Scuffers said:


> At what point do the shorters bail?
> 
> There must be some that are going to be in a very deep hole by now?


$400 would seem symbolic enough!


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

I really should let everyone know when I plan to try to play the swings. My track record has been awful this year. I sold a big chunk yesterday think we were at a peak before the weekend. Fortunately, I was able to get back in on the small dip today and nearly broke even before things went back up.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Fascinating projection by Morgan Stanley, courtesy of Evannex, relaying Elektrek:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912772679505235972


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

I am of the opinion that these analysts are like the saying:

"given enough time, and infinite number of monkeys with typewriters would write Shakespeare's entire works" 

Or:

" a stopped clock is still right twice a day"


----------

